
Show HN: Business Structure Calculator - tomjcleveland
https://tjcx.me/tools/business-entity-wizard/
======
jeffadotio
This is good. It's nice and simple and does not bother the user to do anything
before viewing my results or try to sell anything. I appreciate that the JS is
not visible for the user but I would remove the "console.log" for production
and add an option for doing business in all 50 states. I also found that the
"Next" button does not do anything on the last page.

